# Goin to Buy LCD in  2 hours Which 1 is Gud ??



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Feb 9, 2008)

Goin to Buy LCD in  2 hours Which 1 is Gud ??

19 Wide or 20 Wide

Which Company Should i go for ??


----------



## max_demon (Feb 9, 2008)

viewsonic is a good company , i recommend 19" Wide coz 20" a bit more costlier than 19" . u can get 19" w for 9-10k


----------



## ico (Feb 9, 2008)

+1 for ViewSonic. But you can also consider Dell.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 9, 2008)

Dell will take around 7 days to give you stuff..
Don't go for 19.. go for 22" 
Me too in persuade buying a good LCD ... though wanted to buy right now.. but worth waiting a while and get one which satisfies..
Do tell me if you buy one !!

I found AOC 2216sw ... at 13.8K here but has on analog output but rest specs are good..


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Feb 9, 2008)

Ricky said:


> Dell will take around 7 days to give you stuff..
> Don't go for 19.. go for 22"
> Me too in persuade buying a good LCD ... though wanted to buy right now.. but worth waiting a while and get one which satisfies..
> Do tell me if you buy one !!
> ...



i got Viewsonic 22 inch wide screen for 13.5 K


----------



## praka123 (Feb 9, 2008)

^not to disappoint u ,but did u read the experiance of few VS users here?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 9, 2008)

^+1


----------



## utsav (Feb 9, 2008)

Ricky said:


> Dell will take around 7 days to give you stuff..
> Don't go for 19.. go for 22"
> Me too in persuade buying a good LCD ... though wanted to buy right now.. but worth waiting a while and get one which satisfies..
> Do tell me if you buy one !!
> ...



i can get dell here in my city within 20 mins


----------



## Ricky (Feb 9, 2008)

@Bangalore ?

@hmmmmmmmmmmmm
Well, did you buy Viewsonic VA2226w ?
*ap.viewsonic.com/in/products/productspecs.php?id=335

BTW.. Any idea about rates of VX2235-wm ?


----------



## utsav (Feb 10, 2008)

No, @jhansi


----------



## Ricky (Feb 11, 2008)

then hw come ?


----------



## utsav (Feb 11, 2008)

Ricky said:


> then hw come ?



dell monitors r sold here by some computer dealers.they come in damn big boxes


----------



## Ricky (Feb 11, 2008)

hmm.. on site. .written that not available on STOREs !!
Anyways.. if was same here then would hv bought one already !


----------



## pillainp (Feb 11, 2008)

If you are interested, the Dell SP2208WFP is available for Rs. 15,500 POD. Call Mr. Avinash B. M. at Dell India Pvt. Ltd.
His number is *08025068229* and his email ID is avinash_bm@dell.com.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 11, 2008)

That was available to me for some less amount when I said that I my budget is less 

Anyways.. Got VS 22"


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Feb 12, 2008)

Viewsonic is Nice N also Cheap ....

17 Wide for 9 K

19 Wide for 11K

22 Wide for 13.5 K

go for it 

Im frm Hyd...


----------



## allwin_durairaj (Mar 5, 2008)

Just bought *AOC 2216SW* recently. I noticed that the contrast and picture depth perception is very good compared to Samsung and Viewsonic counterparts. Also this is cheaper than the competition but still packs a very descent punch of features.

*AOC 2216SW 22-inch Widescreen LCD monitor Features*

22-inch (55.88 cm) Color TFT Active Matrix LCD, Widescreen, WSXGA, 16.2 million colors
16:10 Aspect Ratio
1680 × 1050 pixels native resolution (WSXGA+)
5ms Response Time
Anti-glare screen
Dot pitch - 0.276 mm
Brightness - 300 cd/m2
Contrast Ratio - *3000 : 1*
5 Scene Modes
Dynamic Color Booster
Wall Mountable
Built-in Speakers, 2 x 3W (each)
Viewing Angle - 170 degree horizontal, 170 degree vertical
Tilt (down/ up) - 5/20
Swivel ( left/right) - 180 degree Height (72mm)
Input Video - D-sub 15-pin connector
Horizontal Refresh Rate - 31 kHz - 81 kHz
Vertical Refresh Rate - 55 Hz - 76 Hz
Video Bandwidth - 25 MHz - 135 MHz
Maximum Refresh Rate - 75 Hz
Power Consumption - 46W (max), 2W in Sleep Mode
Dimensions (W×H×D) 505.8 x 357.6 x 210 mm
Weight - 5.2 Kgs
 Only con i found was it didnt come bundled with DVI cable. In a nutshell - Good build quality, not aesthetic, good feature package, great for gaming and High Res DVD video's.

*It is only 11100 Rs *Inc of Tax and 2% for Credit Card in Chennai. I think it would be cheaper in Delhi and elsewhere. 

Had a dilema whether to buy the samsung myst 19" or viewsonic 19". Then out of the blues the shopkeeper pointed out this baby. Since i have heard pretty nice things abt AOC thought of comparing some features. found that this is much better than samsung and viewsonic my friends own!! 

Hope this was helpful to fellow readers and potential buyers. 
Allwin Durairaj


----------

